# WebDAV + ISPConfig



## hahni (31. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da WebDAV auch auf Port 80 lauscht, wollte ich fragen, ob es hier Probleme im Einsatz gemeinsam mit ISPConfig gibt?

Falls nicht: gibt es ein HowTo dafür, wie man es im Zusammenspiel mit ISPConfig einrichten kann?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2009)

Es gibt keine Probleme, da webdav ja kein eigenständiger daemon ist. das ist eine apache Erweiterung wie mod_php oder mod_rewrite. Du kannst webdav mit ispconfig verwenden, musst es aber manuell konfigurieren. Ein Tutorial gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## hahni (1. Feb. 2009)

Klingt doch alles in Allem schon mal vernünftig! Mal schauen, ob ich den Kunden überhaupt bekomme, der den WebDAV-Server bei mir platzieren möchte!


----------



## celocore (5. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Till,

im Zusammenhang mit WebDAV, stelle ich mir immer wieder die gleiche Frage. Vielleicht hast Du ja eine entsprechend Antwort, da Ihr ja ein klasse Server-Config-Tool hingestellt habt.

Gibt es triftige Gründe, warum man WebDAV bei Providern immer außen vor läßt respektive Ihr dieses nicht mit implementiert habt?

Für mich zeigen sich an sich nur Vorteile:

- man benötigt keinen eigene Daemon und muß so weniger Software aktualisieren
- man hat weniger offene Ports in der Firewall
- Kunden benötigen keine gesonderte Software, da es von den Betriebssystemen nativ unterstützt wird

um nur einige zu nennen...

Ich habe auf einem Server auch WebDAV konfiguriert und auf FTP komplett verzichtet und bisher hat sich noch keiner beschwert, daß ihm/ihr FTP fehlen würde.

// Gruß Micha


----------



## hahni (5. Feb. 2009)

Huhu Micha,

wie aufwändig ist die Konfiguration? Kannst und magst du mir ein paar kurze Erklärungen gerade im Zusammenspiel mit ISPConfig zukommen lassen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2009)

Such mal nach webdav auf howtoforge.com. da sollte es min. ein Howto von Falko zu dem Thema geben.


----------



## hahni (7. Feb. 2009)

Danke, Till! Leider habe ich den Kundenauftrag noch nicht! Aber wenn ich den bekomme, stöber ich da auf jeden Fall rein...


----------



## celocore (7. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Hahni



Zitat von hahni:


> wie aufwändig ist die Konfiguration? Kannst und magst du mir ein paar kurze Erklärungen gerade im Zusammenspiel mit ISPConfig zukommen lassen?


ich habe die Konfiguration unter FreeBSD gemacht, weil ich damals keinen FTP-Server aufsetzen wollte. Kompliziert war das nicht... soweit ich mich erinnern kann 
Unter ISPConfig habe ich das noch eingerichtet, das mir dazu bisher die Zeit gefehlt hat, aber interessiert daran bin ich aus oben genannten Gründen schon, so daß ich mich irgendwann da wohl mal dran versuchen werde


----------

